# Kann mit zwei Pc's (an einem Router verbunden) nicht auf gleichen CS-Server connecten



## TWINS (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute.. 

Habe heute meinen Router bekommen und installiert. 
Am Router sind zwei Pc's angeschlossen und alles funzt bis jetzt einwand frei, bis auf Counter Strike. 
Wenn ich mit meinem Bruder versuche auf einen gleichen Server zu connecten, dann kann irgendwie nur einer von uns beiden auf den Server drauf. Der andere kommt irgendwie net rein. Aber wenn wir beide auf zwei verschiedene Server gehen, kommen wir beide rein. 
Nur beim gleichen Server klappts net. 
Ich weiss net wieso das net funzt. 

Könnte mir vielleicht einer sagen, woran das Problem liegt und wie ich es beheben kann ? 

cu


----------



## Naj-Zero (8. Mai 2002)

Keine Fehler-Meldung?
Wenn nein, wo hängts?
Welcher Router?
Fragen über Fragen, wer wird mir die Antwort sagen?

Also, bei HL/CS gibts da viele Möglichkeiten, da bräucht ich schon eine nähere Beschreibung.

Naj-Zero


----------



## TWINS (8. Mai 2002)

Hi...

Keine Fehler-Meldung? 
Wenn nein, wo hängts? 
Welcher Router? 
Fragen über Fragen, wer wird mir die Antwort sagen? 


Also ich bekomme jedenfalls keine Fehlermeldung, sondern nur den Hinweis "Retrying" ständig angegeben. Das bekomme ich aber auch nur dann angegeben, wenn der andere schon auf dem gleichen Server ist. Ich benutze auch nicht den gleichen CD-Key für Hl, bzw. Counterstrike.
Auf zwei verschiedene Server, zum gleichen Zeitpunkt, können wir jedoch connecten.

Hier die Info zum Router :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2018842776&ed=1020017817&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOA

Ich denke das müsste schicken.

cu


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Mai 2002)

ich denke es liegt daran dass dein pc und der andere die gleiche IP besitzen und HL/CS dies dann nur für einen Clone zählt und ihn nicht auf den Server lässt (sonst könnte ja ein irrer CS zich mal auf seinem rechner starten und dann damit nen ganzen server dichtmachen... - was aber theoretisch nich möglich is  )


MfG Socke


----------

